
Evidence mounts that gut bacteria can influence mood, prevent depression - Aegaeus10111
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/02/evidence-mounts-gut-bacteria-can-influence-mood-prevent-depression
======
perilunar
"Two kinds of microbes, Coprococcus and Dialister, were missing from the
microbiomes of the depressed subjects, but not from those with a high quality
of life. ... They also found the depressed people had an increase in bacteria
implicated in Crohn disease, suggesting inflammation may be at fault."

Ties in with this thread from a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18750985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18750985)

